# Fish that looks good from above?



## OVT (Aug 26, 2010)

I am settling up a 24x24x12 tank that is sitting ~30" off the floor. The main view into the tank is at an angle from the top.

What fish, ideally shoaling and < 1.5", looks good from the top, a la koi?

The only fish that comes to my mind are the fat ottos and c. habrosus. No livebears please.

I already have GBRs, sparkling gouramies, and c. pigmeus waiting for the tank.

Thanks!


----------



## Yo-han (Oct 15, 2010)

P. axelrodi and P. simulans look good from above. Maybe some killifish as well.


----------



## Diana K (Dec 20, 2007)

Not many. Most fish are camouflaged in that direction, even if they are colorful from the side. 
I know you said no live bearers, but Platies are about the only thing I can think of. Just get all males. 
Goldfish, of course, but not for a tank that small.


----------



## Meshuggahn (Jun 4, 2013)

African butterfly fish. They get a bit bigger than you are asking for, but they stay at the top and look great from above.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jun 10, 2013)

This is kind of a small tank for my idea, and I know you are looking for something small, but I have a japanese book from the 80's (kind of along the lines of takashi amano) that has a "nature" tank intended to reproduce a pond the author saw in the south american jungle. It had corydoras, and festivum, and was viewed only from the top. I must say seeing festivums from the top is actually very interesting and attractive. Although they are much bigger than you were looking for. 

Of course there are also african butterfly fish, but they might not be what you are looking for either. I personally like fancy goldfish from the top.


----------



## Kaleidoscope (Jun 10, 2013)

maybe clown killis? orzyas?


----------



## Cichlidiot (Jun 10, 2013)

I vote for the African butterfly fish, They're awesome from above!


----------

